# Pede Vs Prawn



## Draiman (Jun 27, 2008)

I've realised that centipedes can and will become totally oblivious to their surroundings when they're busy eating. Unless you touch them, of course. And fresh prawn meat is now his favourite food!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the acid flashbacks , cool pics. But what is prawn? And why the bark chips? Nevermind all that, super mario wants to go jump on more mushroom people, gotta go!! 
Cheers


----------



## froggyman (Jun 27, 2008)

prawn is a shrimp i too was wondering how suitable it was as a food for a centipede


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

have you tried to feed living prey? 
It's just that i noticed the fangs are clipped - wonder if they'd manage to kill a cockroach or grasshopper.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Draiman (Jun 27, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> 
> have you tried to feed living prey?
> It's just that i noticed the fangs are clipped - wonder if they'd manage to kill a cockroach or grasshopper.
> ...


Yes I have - frogs. I've stopped offering live food now though because it clearly places unnecessary stress on the pede, given his disability.

By the way does anyone think this guy's fat? I keep hearing stories of pedes dying from overfeeding. I need to know how much he's supposed to be eating. Looking at these pics what do you think?

(Note: before anyone asks about how I somehow managed to sex this centipede, no, I didn't, just that it's become a habit for me to refer to all my pets as "he" - and no, I'm not sexist.)


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think your pede is fine. The best that can happen to it is to molt and get its fangs back . 

 phil.


----------



## crpy (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the "Ice-pede" The lemon-lime pede is cool  too.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Did you clip his "venom claws" so you could handle him?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 27, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Did you clip his "venom claws" so you could handle him?


Yeah yeah, sure I did. I even put a hormone in his body to stop him from moulting so his fangs wouldn't regenerate!  



crpy said:


> I like the "Ice-pede" The lemon-lime pede is cool  too.


Lol thanks. I only recently discovered the fun of playing around with pics using Microsoft Photo Editor.


----------



## jettubes (Jun 28, 2008)

WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU CLIP THE FANGS OFF YOUR CENTIPEDE :evil:  THATS THE WORST THING YOU COULD DO TO IT. HOW COULD YOU BE SO BLOODY CRUEL MATE   YOU SHOULNT BE KEEPING INVERTS :evil: :evil: :evil: :wall:   I CANT BELIEVE YOU WOULD DO THIS. AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED ITS ANIMAL CRUELTY


----------



## EmilyK (Jun 28, 2008)

jettubes said:


> WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU CLIP THE FANGS OFF YOUR CENTIPEDE :evil:  THATS THE WORST THING YOU COULD DO TO IT. HOW COULD YOU BE SO BLOODY CRUEL MATE   YOU SHOULNT BE KEEPING INVERTS :evil: :evil: :evil: :wall:   I CANT BELIEVE YOU WOULD DO THIS. AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED ITS ANIMAL CRUELTY


The sarcasm _totally_ slipped by you, didn't it?


----------



## Rydog (Jun 28, 2008)

buddy calm down, he didnt clip the pedes fangs, he bought them like that, read his other posts and you will become enlightened.


----------



## jettubes (Jun 28, 2008)

wait were you jokeing :?


----------



## jettubes (Jun 28, 2008)

oops sorry mate sorry sorry :8o  i dindnt read it properly


----------



## jettubes (Jun 28, 2008)

why was its fangs clipped off ? once again i apologise  mate sorry :8o


----------



## Draiman (Jun 28, 2008)

Lmao that was amusing. Maybe I was a little too subtle eh? I'll try to make it more obvious next time.


----------



## crpy (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL, Phark threads are like nitroglycerin...potentially volatile, rock the the boat alttle and BAM!!!!!;P  ;P


----------



## Draiman (Jun 28, 2008)

crpy said:


> LOL, Phark threads are like nitroglycerin...potentially volatile, rock the the boat alttle and BAM!!!!!;P  ;P


Lol well my screenname itself projects that impression. At least this time it's all pleasant and of course funny.


----------



## crpy (Jun 28, 2008)

jettubes said:


> why was its fangs clipped off ? once again i apologise  mate sorry :8o


Sometimes moronic previous owners/shippers clip the fangs, Phark received them that way.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 28, 2008)

crpy said:


> Sometimes moronic previous owners/shippers clip the fangs, Phark received them that way.


Righto - centipede farmers, to be precise. It's a big pity. The pedes do fine even with this seemingly crippling disability though.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 28, 2008)

jettubes said:


> WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU CLIP THE FANGS OFF YOUR CENTIPEDE :evil:  THATS THE WORST THING YOU COULD DO TO IT. HOW COULD YOU BE SO BLOODY CRUEL MATE   YOU SHOULNT BE KEEPING INVERTS :evil: :evil: :evil: :wall:   I CANT BELIEVE YOU WOULD DO THIS. AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED ITS ANIMAL CRUELTY


Ah ha ha ha ha

1.  It's a bug
2.  Try not to assume that others are evil:  ask first, then jump on them
3.  Centipede farms in other countries clip the fangs.  They use the 'pedes for fish food or something


----------



## jettubes (Jun 28, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha
> 
> 1.  It's a bug
> 2.  Try not to assume that others are evil:  ask first, then jump on them
> 3.  Centipede farms in other countries clip the fangs.  They use the 'pedes for fish food or something


Nah i shoudlnt have lashed out like that. i thought he clipped them him self just so he could handle it


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 29, 2008)

jettubes said:


> Nah i shoudlnt have lashed out like that. i thought he clipped them him self just so he could handle it


I have to apologize, I posted that without reading the entire thread, and seeing how you addressed the issue pretty shortly after posting.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought a scorpion once with a clipped stinger.  Is that just how they do it for Petco?  It eventually got into it with  another emp. and discovered that its no-stinger was useless against the other's yes-stinger.  

Anyone ever notice that emps turn green after they've been dead for a while?


----------



## crpy (Jun 29, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> I bought a scorpion once with a clipped stinger.  Is that just how they do it for Petco?  It eventually got into it with  another emp. and discovered that its no-stinger was useless against the other's yes-stinger.
> 
> Anyone ever notice that emps turn green after they've been dead for a while?


 yeah, its called mold:wicked :razz: 

I think they have a green hue anyway


----------



## EmilyK (Jun 29, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> I bought a scorpion once with a clipped stinger.  Is that just how they do it for Petco?  It eventually got into it with  another emp. and discovered that its no-stinger was useless against the other's yes-stinger.
> 
> Anyone ever notice that emps turn green after they've been dead for a while?


Petco doesn't clip them, but one of the idiots who worked there may have.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 1, 2008)

cheapskate live shippers than want to crowd a 1000 pedes into one box so they don't need to spend money for shipping are enough to make any good collector go nuts.
Rev


----------



## omegian (Jul 17, 2008)

i used to feed my arowana's pedes!!!
 i live in Hong Kong...


----------



## swat_wilson (Jul 19, 2008)

wow      can't  imagine a centipede can have access to seafood


----------



## -Exotic (Jul 20, 2008)

clipping the fangs if just cruel man if you dont want to get bit just dont stick your hand in there just watch them im happy for handling my centipedes that i have


----------



## gambite (Jul 20, 2008)

jettubes, you so crazy.

My largest adult Emperor scorpion came to me with the very tip of her stinger clipped off. Not much, but the last 1/8" of it is missing, so its quite blunt. Dont know how it got like that, but it has not detered her from outliving my other 3 emps and getting herself knocked up.

And I also never would have thought of inverts eating prekilled food, especially something that does not even resemble anything alive.


----------

